# House Training



## Canada Jan (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi just wondering if anyone has tips for house training. Our little guy is 11 months old and has a lovely quirky personality. He has been bell trained and uses the method to let us know when he has to Poop. However he does still occasionally pee inside. I have had Goldens for 30 years and have never run into this with them, so i'm wondering if it it a breed thing? I've read on this site that many owners have issues with house training. 
Jax has had two rounds of opedience training, he is a smart little guy so I know he knows where he's expected to go.
I would love some feedback. Thanks Janet


----------



## Steve65 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi Janet 
We trained Maisy with the bell method and had no accidents so far fingers crossed, she's now almost 7 months old. Before the bell method it was guess work to know when to put her outside? She had many accidents indoors , But now she's so good and let's us know when to go outside every time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

